# Shooting // Video for GrayWolf... Day 2 & Card Cut



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

So I just started shooting cards yesterday for the first time. You can see that thread here. I think with some practice I'd be half decent to hit more of them. I said I would do it today, and when I say I'll do something, I will.

You can see the card cut and fly off to the side on the 3rd shot.

The way I shoot my videos is very candid in nature and hopefully there isn't a problem with distance, or whatever for this video to count as a true card cut.

*NOTE*: I said it was my second attempt on video, it was *NOT*. I have had a handful of attempts over the past 2 days, this was my second video of day 2. Just being honest guys.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting!!! And another great video. Definitely no editing here :rofl: . You two are great together.

I'll be laughing all the way to work

Todd


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

FAKE! No way that was 75 yards!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:rofl: arguing with a female and thinking your going to win.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Made it look easy.  Awesome shot!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> FAKE! No way that was 75 yards!


 Real funny.

Nice shooting CM!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good going Man... now you need to get the little Woman to cut a card, She'd be the first Woman to have done it on video!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot CM!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Imperial said:


> :rofl: arguing with a female and thinking your going to win.


Especially when that female is 100% correct. For reals.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Good going Man... now you need to get the little Woman to cut a card, She'd be the first Woman to have done it on video!


All in good time Mr. Hays, alll in good time... h34r:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I will be making this video again for the purposes of a more serious shooting video.

However, @ 1:52 I can clearly see the card cut and fly off. Is that just me, or can anyone else see that?? I'm being serious here, can anyone else see that??


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, I can see the back of the cut card fly off and to the right.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, I saw it too. Great job CM. Nice cut. Another great and funny moniker family production. Thanks for sharing.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

The truth is, some believe I could have faked such a thing. Not that I did, just that it was possible. I suppose many things are possible, it would be whether or not it was probable! It's simply not probable.

To me, there is substantial evidence to show it's in fact real.

@ :08 Mrs. Moniker says "Queen of Hearts"

@ 0:00 - :17 you can see the card clamped to the wood

@ 1:52 the card is cut and flys to the right.

@ 2:16 shes holding the piece that flew off, the Queen of Hearts

I do think I could have shot it better and it was shot rather quickly in the morning in a candid format with the wife. I think what was suspect if I was to be honest was our performance measuring, not the shot.

To each his own I suppose, I'll just make another video.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

C M....no one on this thread is saying anything against the cut. There is no reason to think otherwise. Jax is just playing.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> C M....no one on this thread is saying anything against the cut. There is no reason to think otherwise. Jax is just playing.


Oh shoot, I know man. it was through a private PM. That's where it will stay though, I don't out people who I msg in a PM.

It's not personal or anything... just that there were some possible questionable aspects and I can understand that. It was fairly candid.  However, I really did see the card cut @ 1:52... or maybe I'm wrong.

Either way Gray, I'm making another one tomorrow as it is dark now! 

I'm totally not upset or anything and I take nothing personally really... I just look at the facts!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot CM. Welcome aboard. Looks like you had nice weather. You're kind of raising the bar by having a beautiful woman in it. Makes my vids kind of boring in comparison . From now on all my videos are going to have six beautiful woman dancing with music and I will be wrapping before during and after the shot. Kind of a music video thing.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nice shot CM. Welcome aboard. Looks like you had nice weather. You're kind of raising the bar by having a beautiful woman in it. Makes my vids kind of boring in comparison . From now on all my videos are going to have six beautiful woman dancing with music and I will be wrapping before during and after the shot. Kind of a music video thing.


Bahahahaha!!! :rofl:

I totally blame GrayWolf btw, this guy has me shooting videos all over the place... dammit GrayWolf!! Day 3 tomorrow!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Your hooked! There's no turning back. Life will never be the same.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Does it measure the same,what did you say,where is my popcorn,c.m next time :zipped:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Good going Man... now you need to get the little Woman to cut a card, She'd be the first Woman to have done it on video!


Let me tell you, if the Mrs. did that... That would be the sexest thing ever. Lol It will happen for her in time.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Good shot! enjoyed it!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot CM. Welcome aboard. Looks like you had nice weather. You're kind of raising the bar by having a beautiful woman in it. Makes my vids kind of boring in comparison . From now on all my videos are going to have six beautiful woman dancing with music and I will be wrapping before during and after the shot. Kind of a music video thing.
> ...


Get in line :neener: . With my present job, I'm blamed for things all day long. But I have to admit, it's kind of nice to be blamed for someone having a good time....that hasn't happened for a while. Maybe there's hope for me yet .

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats for the card cut ! thanks 4nice clip go on !

cheers


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You guys are too funny. It is so comical (especially the measuring) almost like you staged it as a Laura and Hardy slingshot routine.

But I know it is all you.


----------

